# logiciel cheese



## philou30420 (8 Décembre 2011)

Je ne parviens pas activer "cheese" pour prendre une photo. Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2011)

philou30420 a dit:


> Je ne parviens pas activer "cheese" pour prendre une photo. Merci.



T'en n'as pas marre de poster tjs le même message ? Tu dois bien être à ton 6e fil demandant la même chose ! D'autant que sur les autres fils tu as eu au moins une réponse !!! 

Ou alors t'es un bot

Ptin, je parle à un bot maintenant, vite, il me faut des vacances


----------



## philou30420 (8 Décembre 2011)

Désolé d'encombrer la "fréquence". Je débute sur ce site et n'ai toujours pas de réponse satisfaisante à mes deux questions:  "touche  crochets sur clavier" et activation logiciel cheese. J'ai tenté toutes les suggestions sans succès.


----------



## ergu (8 Décembre 2011)

Cheese est un logiciel UNIX/UBUNTU - pas Mac OS X
Son équivalent mac, c'est PhotoBooth, qui se trouve dans les applications.
Comment peut-on essayer Photobooth "sans succès" ?


Alors, soit tu es sous Mac OS X et tu te sers de PhotoBooth (par exemple).
Soit tu es sous UNIX et, vu que tu es sur un forum Mac, il aurait peut-être fallu commencer par là - poser une question sans aucun renseignement utile à la réponse c'est quand même ne pas en vouloir, de réponse, non ?

Mais dans les deux cas, ça ne sert à rien de poser plusieurs fois la même question (surtout incomplète) - tu n'auras pas plus de réponse.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2011)

On va pas en faire tout un fromage non plus


----------



## ergu (8 Décembre 2011)

C't'à dire que, vu la multiplication des sujets, pour répondre, on se retrouve un peu le cul entre deux cheese.


----------



## philou30420 (8 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> C't'à dire que, vu la multiplication des sujets, pour répondre, on se retrouve un peu le cul entre deux cheese.


Merci pour tes réponses. Je suis aussi breton 22560 exilé 30420, débutant en info. Je suis sous linux.  Quand j'active cheese la lumière verte de la caméra s'allume mais aucune des touches ne fonctionne. pour l'autre problème d'accès aux "crochets" j'ai essayé alt+shift+(  mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Je vais aller voir ton bouquin. mon ordi est un I MAC. Merci d'avance. Bravo pour l'humour !


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

Pour les crochets, c'est sans doute qu'à l'installation tu n'as pas choisi le bon modèle de clavier.


----------

